# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Cryptocoryne walkeri (lutea)



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Family Araceae 
Continent Asia 
Region South-east Asia 
Country of origin Sri Lanka 
Height 12-15+ cm 
Width 8-12 cm 
Light requirements low-high 
Temperature 20-28 °C 
Hardness tolerance very soft-hard 
pH tolerance 5,5-8 
Growth slow 
Demands medium

An old name for this plant is Cryptocoryne lutea. It has a more rigid and upright structure than many other Cryptocorynes. Like other Cryptocorynes, it must be planted at intervals of a few centimetres. After about six months it will form a cohesive group. See other Cryptocorynes for further information.

The information was taken from Tropica homepage.

Jeffrey


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

I thought this was "Cryptocoryne Wendii Brown"?
Could someone please help verify/confirm?


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

I bought this plant 1 year ago from Tropica. The tag says that it is Cryptocoryne walkeri (lutea). Unlike C. wendtii, it grows very slow and doesn't produce long and large leaves.


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi, thanks so much for the verification








Did you get my private message abt yr plants?


----------

